# Dollys Acre kids! pic overload



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Babies are growing so fast! Danny's brother Marty left for his new home on Sunday. Danny is 9 weeks and Nokie is 6 weeks...Nokie will be going home to dobe, a member here in another 2 weeks and Danny will be going to his new home then as well.
Mia is Penny's 1st born (Gold/white) and leaving mid May and Vixen(Red/White) is her 4th born and leaving then too.
Foxy is staying here with me and Taz is available as a buck or a pet wether.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

They are beautiful babies.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you Joanie! would love to see your babies as they grow too!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Such cute, happy goats!!!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Sweet pretty babies!!


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Lucky, happy babies to have such a great playground .


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you all.... and yes, my kids...babies and adults love their pen! But they love the pasture even more...babies race up and down the hill and stop to eat when mama's call.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

so cute!


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Ahhhh so cute. At least its not my boy with his head sticking out of fence


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Eee! They're all so adorable!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful babies and pics  :thumbup:


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

Cute kids! Love the aerial pics.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

They all look so good and happy!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

dobe627 said:


> Ahhhh so cute. At least its not my boy with his head sticking out of fence


 :laugh: Nope...not Nokie! His heads too fat to fit! 
All of them are so different with their personalities too! 
Those "kid in the air" pics were when I was trying to get pics of them standing still...it obviously didn't work because as soon as they see me they come "flying" to the bottom of the pen to see if I have anything for them! :greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

They are getting SO big!!! And they are so cute!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww...so cute!! Such happy little goats! :laugh:


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Congratulations on the beautiful kids, Liz! I can't wait for my own does to have there own babies..


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Too cute


----------

